# Wie kann ich ein Wort in einem String suchen



## internet (15. Jun 2010)

Topic sagt eig alles aus...
Welche Methode gibts da?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jun 2010)

String (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Niki (15. Jun 2010)

```
boolean gefunden = "Ist hier ein Wort einthalten?".indexOf("Wort") > -1;
```


----------



## ARadauer (15. Jun 2010)

ich würd eher contains nehmen....


```
if("Ich will Bier".contains("Bier")){
         System.out.println("brav...");
      }
```


wobei es im grunde wenig unterschied macht...



> /**
> * Returns true if and only if this string contains the specified
> * sequence of char values.
> *
> ...


----------

